# Forum Disclaimer



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

*Family Safety*

The opinions offered at Mothering.com and MotheringDotCommunity are for informational purposes only and are not intended to be a substitute for professional advice or care. Always seek the advice of a qualified expert, healthcare provider, etc. with any questions you may have regarding your personal situation. Never disregard professional advice or delay in seeking care because of something you have read here.

The opinions offered are the views of the author of the message, not necessarily the views of MotheringDotCommunity or any entity associated with this bulletin board.

At _Mothering_, we focus on topics from a natural point of view. We recognize parents as experts and seek to provide truly helpful information upon which parents can make informed choices. Our discussions on the boards are about the real world of mothering and are first and foremost, for support and information.


----------

